# ceramic rings



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

I have the ceramic rings in my Xp3 filter, the filter has been sitting for at least 3 years and i am guessing the rings are at least that old. Should i replace the rings?.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

no, you do not have to replace them. well... only if they are crumbling but as long as they are intact. you can re-use them.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I've been using the same Rings for Years and Years and Years,they're very durable.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

If they looked completely clogged or just saturated in gunk you can always bake some of them, to not kill all your bb at once.

Being ceramic they can take really high temps, so I have boiled mine before then put them in the oven to really get everything out of the pores.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*great help*

thank you all


----------

